# Print donation sign up sheet - all proceeds go to charity!



## Karalee

If you would like to donate prints to go to auction for helping out with Hurricane Katrina, please post your name here. I highly encourage everyone who can to sign up in this thread and ill add you to the list. Also, if you have suggestions for foundations/organisations you think part of the proceeds should go to  please post here too. Also is it possible to make this a sticky?

Lovely people donating prints:
Karalee
Anua
Picksure
Luminosity
LizM
Terri


----------



## anua

i think its a great idea, bella, so count me in  - i can always send you a print , if needed -

anja


----------



## Picksure

i would love to help. what a great idea. i wont be around much today or sunday(12hr night shift) but post details (size of print, addy etc.) or drop me a PM and i'm in.


----------



## ksmattfish

More info please.

Who is organizing this?  How is it going to work? etc...

I've donated prints to many charity auctions.  I think it's rare that unmatted/unframed  prints sell very well.  Most that I've been involved with require the prints at least to be matted ready to frame.


----------



## Luminosity

I just got off the phone to Josh....he had left me this morning to "go somewhere, you'll see when I get back"... It turns out he went to pick up my Ilford film! 

" You know how you were worried your film wouldnt turn out? They did turn out !" 

These are the shots of New Orleans, taken two weeks before Katrina hit it...so if there are any that are good... I will put a couple of them up for auction.

Thanks for kickin this off, bella ! :heart:


----------



## Karalee

Well I guess I would be organising this, being as Ive decided to take Tina's idea and run with it  but any and all who wish to help, or throw in ideas would be really helpful. 

What I thought would be the easiest, was if none of us had to touch any of the money personally, so you guys know its going to charity. If it was okay with Chase, we could sign up and get a ebay membership under thephotoforums name, and list the items that way.

After some digging last night I thought of this: 

When we set the auctions up at ebay, we could use the  donate a percentage to a charity  option and just have 100% of the profit from the sale go to the foundation of our choice (i.e Red Cross, Habitat for Humanity etc.)  I've seen a few auctions so far that have low bids, but the bid prices are $20+, so a few nice prints could make some good money to help out.

At the end of the auction, once the monies have been collected, I could PM you the address of the winning bidder and you could send your print to them, the money is automatically redirected to the charity by MissionFish.Org.

Have I forgotten anything?


----------



## LizM

Sounds good on the ebay thing! I've got a show coming up the end of this month so I'm sure I can order an extra 8x10 and mat it to 11x14. Even got some of those clear sealable bags that make them look so professional (and keep idiots from pulling the matts apart thinking its two photos stuck together!!!!).


----------



## Chase

I think this is awesome, just let me know what I can do to help. Wish I had a print to donate...


----------



## terri

I will gladly donate a print, just let me know what info you need from me.


----------



## Karalee

Great, the more the merrier people :mrgreen: - How about we leave sign up open till Wednesday, if everyone who wants to participate can post in this thread before then we can get to posting these auctions by the end of this week.

Thanks everyone!

Expect PM's those of you who have signed up, and if theres anyone out there who has a real knack for putting together ebay auctions, please PM me


----------



## hobbes28

I'll be more than happy to send in a polaroid.  Just let me know when and where.


----------



## Luminosity

Also guys, when you nominate one ( or more ) of your photos for auction, specify which charity you would like the combined funds to go to. We will run a quick poll and determine which one ( or two ) we will send it to.

I think its safe to say Red Cross will be up there but lets not rule out other great charities that are helping out with the Katrina Fund.

I'm proud of ya all for taking this up ! :hugs:


----------



## Luminosity

Question for Chase ( or anyone actually ): what would be the best way to collect funds ?

I don't trust Paypal personally but I know a lot of you use it so it could be the easiest way to do this....


----------



## Chase

I'm open to suggestions. Pay pal is obviously already up and usable here, but what other options would people like?


----------



## Artemis

Please put me in, id love to help in any way!


----------



## Artemis

Id love to sell pics, but I hate giving my address...so can someone else collect the money from my prints? but ill send the pics to the person.


----------



## Luminosity

Artemis said:
			
		

> Id love to sell pics, but I hate giving my address...so can someone else collect the money from my prints? but ill send the pics to the person.


 
You wouldnt need to give your address out if you're donating your pic for auction. The highest bidder will pay through paypal ( or another account ) into the fund already set up. You will only need to post the pic to the persons given address .


----------



## Artemis

Awesome, then im fine


----------



## Corry

I would donate a print if anyone thinks any of mine are worthy...here's my photobucket account: http://photobucket.com/albums/v239/core_17/  and the guest password, I believe is TPF...if that doesn't work, let me know. 

Also, I can't afford to frame or matte them right now, so it would just be the print.


----------



## Corry

Oh yeah, and obviously there are a few shots hosted there that weren't actually taken by me, but most of them you should be able to tell.


----------



## Artemis

Have to login as you...


----------



## Corry

You log in under my user name, core_17, but you use the guest password, TPF.


----------



## Meysha

Heh... I see someone's been playing the super macro guessing game!!

hehehe corry. I reckon you should put the one of woody packing away the dishes up for auction. 

but seriously, I really really really like these ones:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/core_17/Abstract.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/core_17/SatMornCartoons.jpg <-- I voted for that one I think!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v239/core_17/DockDesat.jpg
Awww and all the squirrel ones are so cute and cuddly.

I'd buy any, and if I could, all of those ones!


----------



## Corry

Thanks Meysha!


----------



## santino

I think I can send in a print too


----------



## Corry

Can a mod make this a sticky, please?


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> Can a mod make this a sticky, please?


 Done.  

I've put up a couple prints, and I think the Red Cross is a pretty good catch-all organization, but I'm willing to go along with whatever everyone else thinks is best.  

I would guess most folks who would take an interest in bidding on something like a print auction for a benefit would be familiar with paypal. Seems a pretty safe, as well as international, option. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes

I would like to buy some prints.


----------



## Corry

Anyone else wanna give me some ideas of which of my prints you think are auction worthy?


----------



## Artemis

Yeh id like the same info tbh...cant think what to print...


----------



## terri

Trust your instincts, people. Go with the ones you a) believe to be a good representation of your best work or b) something you've gotten positive feedback on or c) a combination of the two. 

Also - I know there is some cost involved, but do put forth your best effort to have your prints matted and ready for framing, should you find yourself in a position to ship. If someone has bid on your work, they deserve to get something that's professional looking. 

My point is, no one is making us do this, so if we do it, we should do it right. A basic 8x10 print can be matted for under $20.  So be ready!


----------



## terri

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I would like to buy some prints.


 You can't afford me, baby.


----------



## Corry

I'll see how much the place I have my prints done charges for matting, but if it's too much at the moment, I may have to back out, or not do it yet.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Think I'll get in on this too. Are we going to seed the prints to Karalee or each setup our own auctions.


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'll see how much the place I have my prints done charges for matting, but if it's too much at the moment, I may have to back out, or not do it yet.


 If you have an 8x10" image, Corry, you can go anywhere that sells frames and find an 11x14" mat to fit it - the mat will clearly state "11 x 14 for an 8x10" print" - you shouldn't have to pay to have it done custom for something like this.  It's much cheaper that way for a one-time deal. When I do shows, we use the mat cutter at home and cut our own mats from mattboard sheets, but obviously that doesn't work for everyone, and if you're only sending out 1-2 prints, ready-made is the way to go. And I mean places like Hobby Lobby or Target. Check it out before you withdraw.


----------



## terri

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Think I get in on this too. Are we going to seed the prints to Karalee or each setup our own auctions.


 Send to Karalee with some information on your print(s), the print title, and make it a web-ready jpeg. She'll take it from there!


----------



## Chase

I have an ebay account setup for use...but I'm still a bit of a noob in dealing with it....so I'll be dragging Kara, Lumi and whoever else is interested in to help out!


----------



## Karalee

Im waiting to hear from missionfish.org, I sent them an email last night. The deal is we sign up with them, and they collect the money on our behalf, and redirect it to the charity. They also have a rule, that because they are so tied up with ebay, that if there is a non paying bidder, they charge that bidders credit card they used when they registered with ebay 



> Why the donation comes to MissionFish first
> 
> As the third-party overseeing eBay Giving Works listings, part of our job is to make sure that donations happen safely and reliably for everyone. The best way for us to do that is by receiving the donation from the seller and then passing it along to the nonprofit. That way we know that the seller definitely paid the donation (to us), and the nonprofit definitely received it (from us).



PMs are coming for those of you who have just signed up! Its great to see all the involvement from the lovely people here!


----------



## Karalee

Ok, scratch that, Ill send PM's out in the morning, Im starting to feel the effects of sitting on a boat all day in the sun drinking   

Chase, your needed in my office tommorrow  :!: Ill try catch you then!


----------



## Karalee

Okay so the current count is as follows:

Kara        (2) 8x10s matted to 11x14, (1) emulsion lift
Anua (1) 5x7 and (1) 8x10
Picksure To be determined
Luminosity To be determined
LizM (1) 8x10 matted to 11x14
Terri (1) 8x10 matted to 11x14, (1) sx-70 manipulation matted to 11x14
Hobbes28 (1) sx-70 manipulation
Artemis     To be determined
Core_17     To be determined
Santino     To be determined
JeffCanes (2) 8x12s and (1) 8x10 matted all matted to 11x14
Darin3200 (1) 8x10 matted to 11x14
DigitalMatt (2) 8x12s matted to 11x14
BlackDog's To be determined


----------



## Artemis

So...what does Matted mean? I have enough paper and ink to print my own glossy 8x10's...if thats ok...but then...can someone explain what I need to buy? Just the inside...frame...thing?

Also, go to the stationers, and see if you can find some Jiffy bags, (for those in the uk) I use those to send my photographs, they have a lining of bubblerap, and at the most are about £2?

Im looking forward to selling a print...I was thinking the chipmunk leaning up to the hand? thats sort of a charity image...and maybe 1 other?


----------



## hobbes28

Matting is that cardboard that goes around the picture in the frame.  Most of the frames you buy come with matting.

If I can find another frame for it, I have a little three picture series that has a super macro of salt, pepper and a shaker that we hang in the kitchen that could probably sell as well.  I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## LizM

Guys, don't forget Wal-Mart has some pretty decent pre-cut mats stashed over near the frames (kinda hidden but you can find them if you look long enough).  11x14 finished size is $1.86 and the double mat is $2.86 here.


----------



## Artemis

Damn thats cheap...we havent got that kinda thing...guess I better head to Jessops again  They love me there...


----------



## Artemis

What DPI to pictures have to be to print at 8x10? just so I know, cause im cropping a lot of images...


----------



## hobbes28

300 is a good number...


----------



## Artemis

Ok thanks...ill check that all the images are later.

Righto, these are what I have to pick from....Im not good at choosing, so need your help.
































Wanted to go with an animal theme...


----------



## Artemis

Im thinking 1 and 4...


----------



## terri

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 300 is a good number...


 And print from a TIF, or other large file, not from a jpeg.


----------



## Artemis

So...convert all the printable files to a TIFF? cause they are all jpg atm...


----------



## terri

Artemis said:
			
		

> Im thinking 1 and 4...


 I like the first two, Arty. :thumbup:


----------



## Artemis

Alright then...so far a vote for the first two...hehe thanks Terri, not trying just to get some extra feedback, just terrible with decisions...


----------



## Karalee

Ahem, Artemis, empty out your dang PM box.


----------



## Artemis

Karalee said:
			
		

> Ahem, Artemis, empty out your dang PM box.



Done boss!


----------



## Artemis

Its emptied....dum de doo...


----------



## darin3200

I can give a 8x10 matted to 11x14.


----------



## Corry

LizM said:
			
		

> Guys, don't forget Wal-Mart has some pretty decent pre-cut mats stashed over near the frames (kinda hidden but you can find them if you look long enough).  11x14 finished size is $1.86 and the double mat is $2.86 here.



Thanks!  I found a pretty nice one, and that's cheap!  

Ok...now I have a question for y'all.  I was going to go have this one printed today (but forgot it was labor day and the place was closed)...but I got to thinking...I'm donating this for Hurricane Katrina victims...well...um...just look at the picture.  






So...would it be inappropriate to donate a print of a ghost-like girl sitting in a rubble strewn room?


----------



## darin3200

I don't necessarily think its inappropriate. However, how many are going to want a rubble strewn scence with a ghost like girl 8x10 on their wall. I'm not saying the picture is bad, its quite good, but that doesn't always mean that it will sell well.


----------



## Artemis

Hmm I dunno...people like things different...I can imagine it...but he does have a point...and it may hit home a bit...perhaps people will think your trying to convey something.
May be safer not to...shame though cause the shots 10/10 to be honest...


----------



## LizM

What about adding a quote in the corner?  Something about things lost?  Someone might find it a poignant reminder.


----------



## Corry

LizM said:
			
		

> What about adding a quote in the corner?  Something about things lost?  Someone might find it a poignant reminder.



I was actually thinking about that.


----------



## Artemis

That would work...go for it corry...its such a great shot itd be a shame not to put it in...


----------



## Meysha

Something like "We'll never forget" or about remembering stuff.


----------



## Corry

I think maybe I'm just gonna change my print...not sure which to do though.  

I am trying out an online printing service, and as a test, I ordered an 8x10 of this:







Ya think that'll sell?  I had another I wanted to do, but I can't find the CD with the full size file on it!!!


----------



## LizM

Nice shot!  Who knows if it will sell.  I sell prints at various festivals and such and every crowd seems to have different tastes!


----------



## Karalee

Ok my peoples,

You should all have a PM awaiting  you :mrgreen: if your a 'print donor' and havent recieved any PM's from me, please let me know  So far I have seen what both Terri and darin3200 are donating, and I already know Ill be bidding on a couple of images :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis

Well, im ready, just need some help deciding on 2 of the prints I picked out...may go with what Terri picked...


----------



## Corry

I'm PMed you about my status, Kara.


I also had an idea when I was trying to fall asleep last night...though it's pretty similar to what you said in your pm to me this morning, Kara.  

I think it would be a great idea to come up with a little paragraph or two describing the forum and our idea, and reasons we are doing this.  Also, I think it would be good to make sure there is a link or something to the other prints...so that everyone knows there are several prints to choose from.  Am I making any sense?


----------



## Karalee

I have all that stuff figured out already, the only blanks that were missing at the moment is photographer content (the stuff I asked for in the PM's)


----------



## Digital Matt

I'd be happy to participate, and I'd be happy to cut mats for anyone.


----------



## Artemis

I think im ready, think ive picked two


----------



## Artemis

Anyone know places that print and give you mattes?


----------



## Corry

I'm printing online (if I like the quality)...I was gonna go with ofoto.com, because my boyfriend has gotten some very nice quality 16x20's through them...but they didn't have matte finish in 8x10s, so I'm trying out shutteryfly.com.  I'll let you know in a few days if I like em!   I suppose I'll just go with my giraffe picture then..it would be great for a kids room, ya know!  Or a play room with a zoo theme! 

Kara, when I get home tonight, I'll email you with the pic.


----------



## photogoddess

I'm in if you have room for one more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee

Of course we have room for one more silly  Expect a LONG PM!


----------



## BlackDog's

How 'bout another?  

I'd love to join you guys.


----------



## Karalee

Okay so current roll call stands as follows:

*Kara* _(2) 8x10s matted to 11x14, (1) emulsion lift (Ready to rock and roll - attempt to give myself good rep points: Failure  )_
*Anua* _(1) 5x7 and (1) 8x10: Sent files to me to print because shes out of town_
*Picksure* _Victim of Kara's 'blonde moment of the day'  should actually recieve double rep points as apology!_
*Luminosity *_Still busy dealing with grain  _
*LizM *(1) _8x10 matted to 11x14 (Handed in her homework and got an A) _
*Terri* (1) _8x10 matted to 11x14, (1) sx-70 manipulation matted to 11x14 (Earned rep points for getting me all her info  )_
*Hobbes28 *_Has something cool in the works_
*Artemis* _Still choosing a print _
*Core_17* _Ordered prints, waiting on info_
*Santino* _Still choosing - I think?_
*JeffCanes *_Atta boy! Jeffs got some brand spanky new rep points also!_
*Darin3200* (1)_ 8x10 matted to 11x14 (Also earned good rep points for turning in his homework  )_
*Meysha:* _Picky Vicky has picked! Rep points and yays for her!_
*DigitalMatt* (2) 8x12s matted to 11x14 (Doesn't mess around just waiting on bio blurb and jpegs)
*Photogoddess* _(3) 8x10s matted to 11x14 (On the way to recieving more good rep points, as soon as she figures this bio crap out! just waiting on bio blurb)_
*BlackDog's *_Earned herself some lovely rep points by sending all her info in _


----------



## Corry

Kara, check your pm.  

Artemis, I'll try and help you find a place you can order pre-cut mattes.  

Here's one, but the smallest order you can make is qty 10, but it's still only $13...you'll have to do your own investigating to weather or not they deliver to the UK.

http://www.matcutter.com/

I'll keep looking.

Another that you'll have to investigate to find out if they ship to UK...

http://www.dickblick.com/categories/precutmats/

Better yet, Arty..since you're in the UK, just go to google or something and search 'precut matte' or precut mat'.  

Good luck Arty!


----------



## photogoddess

Does anyone have a sample "bio blurb"? I have absolutely no idea what to say. :scratch:


----------



## Corry

I just kept it simple and answered her questions...didn't think it needed to be fancy!   If it need to dress it up a bit, let me know, will ya Kara?

A blurb about me. My name is Corry Engelbrecht, I'm 23, and live in rural North Central Illinois. I've been taking pictures since I was 8, but have been seriously into photography for two years.


----------



## Karalee

I thought this was pretty cool



> Terri Sprinkle is a photographer residing in Atlanta, GA. A great deal of her work is dedicated to alternative photographic techniques, such as Polaroid manipulations and bromoil printmaking. She has participated in Atlanta area gallery exhibits, is a member of the Atlanta Photography Group, and has taught traditional hand coloring at a local photography school. www.terrisprinkle.com



BTW Terri I think your names too cute


----------



## Picksure

Karalee said:
			
		

> Picksure Havent heard from yet PM ME!



hey Kara, sent a PM @ 10:30 this a.m.    

let me know if i need to resend it.


----------



## Karalee

Picksure said:
			
		

> hey Kara, sent a PM @ 10:30 this a.m.
> 
> let me know if i need to resend it.



My bad


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> I thought this was pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Terri I think your names too cute


 It IS cute, and I always thought my hubby wore it well.  

ugh, bios.  I hate writing them, though I've kinda gotten used to it. You just have to get over the mental nausea of self-promotion, and then you're okay.....Just tell yourself, everybody does one, so why not you? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

So...should I fancy mine up?


----------



## Meysha

Try writing it in the third person, Corry.
So it would read something like

Corry Engelbrecht lives in rural North Central Illinois. She has been interested in photography since she was only 8 years old but over the past few years she has developed this interest into a lifelong passion.

I dunno... something like that?

hehe and kara, you've gone on a good rep spree haven't you!! You go girl! I just gave you some back for doing such an awesome job here getting everyone organised!

Three cheers for Kara!!!

HIP HIP ... HOORAY!!!!!


----------



## photogoddess

I'm voting that Terri get to write all of our bios since she is so damned good at it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee

Oh pfft! Write yer own bio's  you can do it!


----------



## photogoddess

Karalee said:
			
		

> Oh pfft! Write yer own bio's  you can do it!



Hey - I'm a photographer. NOT a writer!!! :lmao:


----------



## Corry

Ok Kara...I'm goin with this one:

Corry Engelbrecht lives in rural North Central Illinois. She has been interested in photography since she was only 8 years old but over the past few years she has developed this interest into a lifelong passion.

Thanks Meysha!


----------



## Karalee

Thanks, ill put your little part together once I have your jpegs etc.


----------



## LizM

Karalee said:
			
		

> Okay so current roll call stands as follows:
> 
> *LizM *(1) _8x10 matted to 11x14 Just waiting on bio blurb and jpegs *hint hint*_


 
Been at work - have it to you in a second or five


----------



## Meysha

That'll be $10 corry!

hehe Nah... you're welcome!


----------



## fadingaway1986

I like the idea.

But on the note of payment, I thought I should add:

Here in Australia, you can get a paypal account, however, you cannot put money into it without a credit card. I think maybe there should also be somewhere they can post the money to in this case? Someone in America would probably be the best option.


----------



## Karalee

I believe there is somewhere to collect from, being as missionfish collects the funds and redirects them to the charity. Ill ask them anyway.


----------



## LizM

What are we going to do about shipping?  Just curious how we're going to handle it for international shipping and such.


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> Oh pfft! Write yer own bio's  you can do it!


 Yeah! What she said! :mrgreen: Seriously, if anyone really wants me to, pm me with an outline of themselves and I'll be glad to help. But really, if you just write it in third person and stick to the facts, you'll end up with something very effective. 

And Karalee rocks, fo shizzle! :thumbup:


----------



## BlackDog's

LizM said:
			
		

> What are we going to do about shipping?


I'll be happy to pay for my own shipping. Besides I'd prefer to package it myself that way I know it's safe.

Dammit, reading you guys bios I think I'm gonna have to re-write mine!


----------



## Karalee

Yours is fine Vinnie! Sheesh everyones all freaking out about their bio's see what youve started here Terri! :lmao:

Still waiting to hear back from missionfish about the whole shipping fee, one thing I am worried about though, is if we get the money redirected to us via paypal, and then try to direct it back to you so you can pay for shipping and such, I worry that after paypal has taken their cut that many times there wont be much left.


----------



## Meysha

Or the buyer could make 2 payments? one to missionfish and the other to the seller for postage. Or if people don't have a problem paying for postage they don't need to make the second payment.

I'm just a bit worried about how much the postage is going to be from Australia.

Oh and Kara. I've changed the photo I'm going to donate. I printed a copy of that rainforest one and it looks awful! So I'm going to do this one instead:
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y51/Meysha/MontmatreDuo.jpg

(I just really hope I can reedit the original to look like that again. I did one and printed it this morning and it looks good printed, but it's not exactly the same as this one. I'll keep trying.)

But you can lock me in for this one as a 6x8 matted to 8x10. Title can be "Montmatre".
If you need me to send you a PM so you can keep it all organised or whatever, let me know.

Sorry!! - please don't take my rep points away now. :-( Infact, I should get more for being so careful to make sure my photo looks good printed! hehe... I made 3 trips to the photo lab today! :mrgreen:


----------



## LizM

Karalee said:
			
		

> Still waiting to hear back from missionfish about the whole shipping fee, one thing I am worried about though, is if we get the money redirected to us via paypal, and then try to direct it back to you so you can pay for shipping and such, I worry that after paypal has taken their cut that many times there wont be much left.


 
I think I read on Missionfish that Ebay donates the listing and final % of sale fees so that nothing is taken out of what the charity should get.

I don't mind paying shipping as such, I'd just prefer the shipping method be air post.  Even that can add up a bit since I think we'll probably all want to send it registered to protect ourselves against the post office's stupidity.  Just for example, a 6 oz air post from USA to Australia  - registered with return receipt - is $14.55.


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> Yours is fine Vinnie! *Sheesh everyones all freaking out about their bio's see what youve started here Terri! :lmao:*
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from missionfish about the whole shipping fee, one thing I am worried about though, is if we get the money redirected to us via paypal, and then try to direct it back to you so you can pay for shipping and such, I worry that after paypal has taken their cut that many times there wont be much left.


 Sure. Blame me.  

I'm not overly concerned about shipping costs. One thing I don't want, is a single penny taken away from the charity to cover shipping. Sheesh, I will gladly cover my own shipping costs for this event; in my view, it's part of the donation. Not a biggie.  

I'd rather not see any funds directed personally to me. The way I am understanding it, if someone bids on my stuff, they pay via paypal, who collects their hosting fee, then directs the funds to missionfish for disbursement to the charity (Red Cross). I will be notified I am to ship my print(s) to such-and-such address, and that's the end of it. Am I correct in this line of thinking?


----------



## Artemis

Im beggining to think this is going to cost a lot more than I can afford...I may need to back out...sorry...


----------



## Corry

I wouldn't be too terribly worried about it, Arty.  

Hey people...is there someway we can all go and find out how much it is to ship to different places? And for Arty...couldn't he have a provision that says 'only ships to the UK', or something..or would that be too much of a pain in the butt.  

I'm not too worried anymore about the costs either, though I am pretty curious how much it will cost for me to ship.  What I've figured up so far...it cost me about $5 to have my shot printed and shipped (though I have not yet recieved it to tell the quality), and under $2 for the matte.  I'm gonna have to find me an 11x14 mailer somewhere, but I'm sure that's not more than a couple bucks, either.  So all that leaves is shipping.


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too terribly worried about it, Arty.
> 
> Hey people...is there someway we can all go and find out how much it is to ship to different places? And for Arty...couldn't he have a provision that says 'only ships to the UK', or something..or would that be too much of a pain in the butt.
> 
> I'm not too worried anymore about the costs either, though I am pretty curious how much it will cost for me to ship. What I've figured up so far...it cost me about $5 to have my shot printed and shipped (though I have not yet recieved it to tell the quality), and under $2 for the matte. I'm gonna have to find me an 11x14 mailer somewhere, but I'm sure that's not more than a couple bucks, either. So all that leaves is shipping.


 I've not had to ship anything overseas; should that happen it will obviously bump up my costs. But again, it's for the Red Cross and this is how I am donating.  I've shipped all over the US and don't think I've ever paid more than $5-6, including several images for print exchanges. 

Corry, when you go pick out your mat, pick up a sheet of foam core to use for backing. It's dirt cheap (30x32 board for $2) and you use a razor knife to cut a piece to size. It's lightweight and will also protect your photo. Slip it all into a padded envelope and you're done.


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> I've not had to ship anything overseas; should that happen it will obviously bump up my costs. But again, it's for the Red Cross and this is how I am donating.  I've shipped all over the US and don't think I've ever paid more than $5-6, including several images for print exchanges.
> 
> Corry, when you go pick out your mat, pick up a sheet of foam core to use for backing. It's dirt cheap (30x32 board for $2) and you use a razor knife to cut a piece to size. It's lightweight and will also protect your photo. Slip it all into a padded envelope and you're done.



I already have the matte...my boyfriend has some foam core...I was planning on asking him about that, cuz I seem to remember him telling me to use that stuff once upon a time when I was inquiring on the matting process.   Thanks.


----------



## Artemis

core_17 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too terribly worried about it, Arty.
> 
> Hey people...is there someway we can all go and find out how much it is to ship to different places? And for Arty...couldn't he have a provision that says 'only ships to the UK', or something..or would that be too much of a pain in the butt.
> 
> I'm not too worried anymore about the costs either, though I am pretty curious how much it will cost for me to ship. What I've figured up so far...it cost me about $5 to have my shot printed and shipped (though I have not yet recieved it to tell the quality), and under $2 for the matte. I'm gonna have to find me an 11x14 mailer somewhere, but I'm sure that's not more than a couple bucks, either. So all that leaves is shipping.



Thanks corri...yeh UK only would be fine, its just im scraping for money and needing to pay for my guitar, and need to get my website set up asap...I know that sounds so shallow as the money could be spent donating, but otherwise I could loose what I have for cheap atm


----------



## Artemis

Perhaps I could use my printer...or would that not be right?


----------



## Corry

Artemis said:
			
		

> Perhaps I could use my printer...or would that not be right?



Does it print to archival type of quality?


----------



## Artemis

Its the Photosmart 8450...


----------



## Corry

Arty, just answer this question...does it print good enough quality that, if you saw it in a store, would you think it was good enough to buy and hang in your home?


----------



## Artemis

Its a complete 8 ink photographic printer....so I think so...and the quality always looks good to me...


----------



## Karalee

Well heres my take on situation. I had always thought that the mailing process of the auction was going to be considered part of your donation also. Ebay does cover listing fees if 100% of the proceeds go to charity. That being said, if you don't think you can afford the shipping charges and want to drop out, then please send me a PM by the end of the day and let me know. For those of you who may be scraping to send your print because of something weird i.e Meysha has to send hers to Afghanistan or something lol: ) I would be willing to help her out with my own money to help cover postage.

Just to put things back in to perspective, don't forget the actual *reason* were doing this. Turn the news on or go to cnn.com, and it should jog your memory.

Kara OUT! :salute:


----------



## Artemis

I remember, but I just dont have the cash I dont think...


----------



## Meysha

I understand where you're coming from Dan. If you really want to only post to the UK then that should be ok... no one's forcing anyone here. But Kara is organising it, and it might just be too much of a hassle for her.

Ok Memory jogged for myself. Adrian said he'd pay for my postage if I couldn't, but he also said - what are the chances of someone buying it? :-(

*sarcastic* Aww I have a sweet boyfriend. :meh:


----------



## Karalee

Ok people, so far I have received all that I need from the following people:

Terri :cheer:, Anua :cheers:, Picksure  :hug::, LizM  :thumbup:, Jeff Canes :salute:, Darin3200 :thumbsup:, Meysha  :hugs:  and Blackdogs  :hail: .

I'm still waiting for some titles to some lovely pictures and a bio from *Photogoddess*.
Still waiting to hear back from *DigitalMatt*.
Havent heard anything from *Santino*.
Still waiting for *Core_17 *to decide on a print and PM me the jpeg.
Waiting to hear from *Artemis* as to whether or not he is participating.
*Hobbes* did you find the frame thing you were looking for?
*Luminosity* must still be busy with grain, as I haven't heard back yet.

I want to try get these going this weekend so please please PLEASE get back to me folks  :mrgreen:.


----------



## Artemis

Meysha said:
			
		

> I understand where you're coming from Dan. If you really want to only post to the UK then that should be ok... no one's forcing anyone here. But Kara is organising it, and it might just be too much of a hassle for her.
> 
> Ok Memory jogged for myself. Adrian said he'd pay for my postage if I couldn't, but he also said - what are the chances of someone buying it? :-(
> 
> *sarcastic* Aww I have a sweet boyfriend. :meh:



Theres other wish in the sea that im sure wouldnt mind...

*hits on Meysha*


----------



## Meysha

Ow dan!!! That's gonna bruise now. :-(


----------



## Artemis

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ow dan!!! That's gonna bruise now. :-(



meh youll get over it 

I think If I could do it to UK only id like it...I may be alright if I print em myself, should be good enough quality...


----------



## Karalee

Ok Ive sent individual PM's out to those of you who I still need a thing or 2 back from. Thanks for putting up with my massive amount of PM's Ive been sending out this week .

The next thing that we need to decide on is what charity(s) we want to donate to. I know the American Red Cross is one a lot of people agree on, but were open for suggestions on other charities too. Heres a link to search for charities listed with missionfish if you have one in particular your thinking of.


----------



## Chase

If anyone gets hit too hard on shipping costs, let me know. I'll be happy to try to assist.


----------



## ShutteredEye

is it too late?  I have a print I'd like to donate.  11x14 matted to 16x20. I missed this thread somehow, sorry. PMing you now, Karalee


----------



## Artemis

It should be ok to uk only, but atm im not sure whether im rich or poor till the 22nd...just wish I had longer to decide..im trying to get the prints done anyways, and if im too late im too late...


----------



## photogoddess

Red Cross works for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## ShutteredEye

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Red Cross works for me. :mrgreen:



Me too.  We can designate the funds go directly to Katrina victims if we want.


----------



## LizM

Personally, I like Feed The Children.  Not fond of the Red Cross (too many horror stories) but I'll go with the will of the group.


----------



## Jeff Canes

I have already given to The Salvation Army and Charity Hospital this time. Late year I did give to the Red Cross. So I am OK with them too.

I was hoping to have my print ready this weekend. I order them for Adorama on Monday. Yesterday I checked the package tracking. It was on time and schedule to be delivered today the ninth. There was no package when I got home. Now it is scheduled for Monday. I was hoping to get matte this weekend. Now I will have go one night next week. Dang UPS


----------



## terri

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Me too. We can designate the funds go directly to Katrina victims if we want.


 That's what I'm in this for. :thumbup: Works for me, too.


----------



## Luminosity

Sent some shots to ya Kara. Sorry for the delay , as I said in pm I've been swamped with other sh1te :hugs: 

Mine arent the best I've taken ( bloody grain, should have stuck with the digital cam ) but they're of New Orleans two weeks before Katrina (  ).

Cheers, gotta go write the biooooo now lol.


----------



## Corry

So Kara...what's the status on getting everything put together?  Anything I can help with?


----------



## Corry

So...can anyone tell me when these are being put up for auction?


----------



## Artemis

hmm...still trying to get the pics done


----------



## ShutteredEye

Got a pm from Karalee earlier--she and Chase are still trying to get together to set up the auctions.  My stuff won't be ready until Thursday, including the jpeg for the auction, and she said that it would be ok.


----------



## GerryDavid

terri said:
			
		

> My point is, no one is making us do this, so if we do it, we should do it right. A basic 8x10 print can be matted for under $20.  So be ready!



Just a thought, if the print costs say $2, matting for under $20 *assumes $15 for an acid free matte*, and then shipping for $5 and packaging material for another $1 *rough figures*, thats $23.

If the auction is for $20 then your spending more than whats being given to the charity.  May as well give the $23 directly to the charity in the first place.  Unless thats a $20 starting bid hoping that it will go for alot more.

And thats not including the ebay listing fees, gallery fee, final value fee, and paypal fee.  Thats roughly $0.60us + $0.35 *I think*, + $1.05us + $0.88 respectivly.  Thats an additional $2.53us just to sell it.

This is a great cause, and I was thinking of doing the same thing, but something local to cut the ebay and shipping fees out of the equation.  Also no idea what picture to use for it.

edit >

Thought of something else.

You could start it off with $9.99 for opening bid plus $10 for s&h.  This way it would reduce the listing fee to $0.35 or something, and you would end up paying less for the final value fee as well.  But it may make people wonder if the s&h fee is going to charity as well or people may assume its not.  The money could be sent to people who participate via paypal to help make this a more affordable venture for them or they can choose to donate that money as well.


----------



## GerryDavid

LizM said:
			
		

> Just for example, a 6 oz air post from USA to Australia  - registered with return receipt - is $14.55.



Just a thought.  If the buyer is from the states, and the photographer is from Australia or some place that will make the postage expensive, you could send the file to an American to have it printed there and shipped there, and send them the money via paypal to cover the printing/shipping costs.  This way with the reduced shipping fee, more money is going to charity.  But then theres that whole copyright issue with some places that will only let the owner print it, perhaps you can email a release or something with the picture.


----------



## terri

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Just a thought, if the print costs say $2, matting for under $20 *assumes $15 for an acid free matte*, and then shipping for $5 and packaging material for another $1 *rough figures*, thats $23.
> 
> If the auction is for $20 then your spending more than whats being given to the charity. May as well give the $23 directly to the charity in the first place. Unless thats a $20 starting bid hoping that it will go for alot more.
> 
> And thats not including the ebay listing fees, gallery fee, final value fee, and paypal fee. Thats roughly $0.60us + $0.35 *I think*, + $1.05us + $0.88 respectivly. Thats an additional $2.53us just to sell it.
> 
> This is a great cause, and I was thinking of doing the same thing, but something local to cut the ebay and shipping fees out of the equation. Also no idea what picture to use for it.
> 
> edit >
> 
> Thought of something else.
> 
> You could start it off with $9.99 for opening bid plus $10 for s&h. This way it would reduce the listing fee to $0.35 or something, and you would end up paying less for the final value fee as well. But it may make people wonder if the s&h fee is going to charity as well or people may assume its not. The money could be sent to people who participate via paypal to help make this a more affordable venture for them or they can choose to donate that money as well.


 Wow, what a lot of well thought out information. Thanks for contributing. 

I'm happy to leave the arrangements in the hands of Karalee and Chase. 

Charity means giving. If you're going to overthink it you are right not to participate.


----------



## GerryDavid

terri said:
			
		

> Charity means giving. If you're going to overthink it you are right not to participate.



I think you misunderstood what I was getting at.  My point was if its going to cost $25 to get $20 for charity, may as well give the $25 directly to charity, so in the end they get more, and faster.

But ive read more of this thread and it seems people can get the mattes for less than $15 *but are they acid free?*, and the charity organization saves on the ebay selling fee's, directing that to the charity as well.  So perhaps the expenses will be less than whats going to the charity.


----------



## terri

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood what I was getting at. My point was if its going to cost $25 to get $20 for charity, may as well give the $25 directly to charity, so in the end they get more, and faster.
> 
> But ive read more of this thread and it seems people can get the mattes for less than $15 *but are they acid free?*, and the charity organization saves on the ebay selling fee's, directing that to the charity as well. So perhaps the expenses will be less than whats going to the charity.


 I fully appreciate what you're getting at. Using ebay makes it more international than what we could otherwise do, and we're an international forum. It's good exposure for all involved, but there is a cost associated with that exposure. In my view, it's minimal, and the bottom line is that money will find its way to the charitable organizations of our choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee

Well being as there are no listing fees for charity donations.... and everyone knows theyre giving to charity with their print donations, those who purchase the prints will also be donating, just in a different way. My metallic prints cost me $2.50 each, and the mattes (acid free) were $1.99 I added them in with a large order from a customer, so the shipping to me was free :mrgreen: just fyi .


----------



## hobbes28

Today, Kara...today.  I will set aside some time and get you pictures today.


----------



## photogoddess

My prints just showed up. Now I just need to matte them.


----------



## hobbes28

I've got the frame for my three shot series and I just manipulated my polaroid but need to frame everything and take pictures of them all and we'll be done.


----------



## darin3200

Ok, I buy cheap mattes at wal-mart for about $2. The problems is the back doesn't stay on without a frame and it can't be hung up without a frame. Should I be trying to get a frame?


----------



## Jeff Canes

Darin3200 - I am just going to matte mine. IMO You need cut your backing matte. Then tape or glue it in place to hold print in also place.

 The way I do my matte is to. Cut a backing matte, about 1-1/2 larger that the print. Next apply spray adhesive to the backing matte. Put the print on backing matte face up. Them apply the front matte.


----------



## darin3200

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Darin3200 - I am just going to matte mine. IMO You need cut your backing matte. Then tape or glue it in place to hold print in also place.
> 
> The way I do my matte is to. Cut a backing matte, about 1-1/2 larger that the print. Next apply spray adhesive to the backing matte. Put the print on backing matte face up. Them apply the front matte.


That should work, thanks!


----------



## Meysha

> Just a thought. If the buyer is from the states, and the photographer is from Australia or some place that will make the postage expensive, you could send the file to an American to have it printed there and shipped there, and send them the money via paypal to cover the printing/shipping costs. This way with the reduced shipping fee, more money is going to charity. But then theres that whole copyright issue with some places that will only let the owner print it, perhaps you can email a release or something with the picture.


Ohhh!! I really really like this idea. I mean, not everyone has to do it, but it could really help Arty out and other people who are struggling to pay for the postage!! And you could send it to a person that you trust in that country to do a good job of getting it printed/matted.
Good idea!


----------



## Artemis

Has it still not started? if so I think I may be able to carry on now  and even pay postage, thanks for thinking about me though meysha


----------



## Chase

Kara just forwarded me a ton of info, so I will try listing those which I have all of the info for sometime tomorrow evening! Damn work!


----------



## Jeff Canes

I do not really like how my color IR prints for Adorama came out. So took them to Costco tonight got new ones. The color was right on one of them, but not both. When to rework the one I did not like. And some how I ripped envelope and the good print. Hopefully thinks go better tomorrow. I may end up going with the Adorama prints.


----------



## LizM

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood what I was getting at. My point was if its going to cost $25 to get $20 for charity, may as well give the $25 directly to charity, so in the end they get more, and faster.
> 
> But ive read more of this thread and it seems people can get the mattes for less than $15 *but are they acid free?*, and the charity organization saves on the ebay selling fee's, directing that to the charity as well. So perhaps the expenses will be less than whats going to the charity.


 
That's all I was trying to say earlier too.  But I think things will work out.  Just gotta jump in with both feet sometimes.


----------



## Karalee

Sorry Chase 

I missed all of Lumi's stuff, she sent me an email with her pics, so ill forward that to you too  :greenpbl: before I pack my computer and stuff up  I know youll just be waiting oh so happily


----------



## thebeginning

where are these going to be auctioned?  also, will we ever know if ours was bidded for?  I'd like to participate.


----------



## GerryDavid

How do you guys plan to list this?  Say there are 20 prints up for auction, do you plan to list them all at once, or one a day for a while, etc?  The way I normally do it is to seperate them by 10 or 15 minutes so people that bid on one have time to bid on another, etc.

I would also suggest linking the auction pages together with direct urls,  with thumbnails of each, at the bottom of the listing.  This way the other auctions  may get more traffic and increased possibility for bids/more bids.

I was going to suggest creating a webpage for this sort of thing that links to each ebay page, but ebay doesnt like that sort of thing.  If you have the words "my website" in the body of the auction, ebay will complain when you try to create the auction.  But the alternative might be to do something in your homepage on ebay.  Theres the little "me" icon next to your name and feedback that will take people to the page.

Hope no one minds my rambling.  :0)


----------



## Chase

They are going to each have their own auction on Ebay. More info to come!

Excellent suggestion about cross linking the various auctions!


----------



## Chase

Ok, we're off and running!

Click here to view the first item up for bid! hehe 

Comments and suggestions on way to improve the listing would be appreciated! More will be added soon!


----------



## Karalee




----------



## Chase

And another...Terri is going to have to really start the ball rolling for us! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7351815287


----------



## GerryDavid

Chase said:
			
		

> Comments and suggestions on way to improve the listing would be appreciated! More will be added soon!



The average person may have no idea what "Polaroid SX-70 Manipulation" is, and you want to draw people to the page.  Perhaps add "print" or something to the title?  I dont know how many characters you have available in the title, so that might be a problem.

And I suggest putting a very detailed description of the print in the listing, so you will capture more searches.  I dont think the word "boat" appears anywhere in the auction and thats the subject of the auction.  The more keywords in the auction, the greater possability people will stumble upon the page, and the greater the chance of a bidding war.  :0)

Perhaps state that there is no s&h fee as well.


----------



## Chase

Great suggestions!

The "title" is only 55 characters, so that part is kind of tough. I will add something about the shippind and handling. Ideally, any more info about the print would need to come from the photographer (other than saying something like "this is a boat"), so I'll happily add any further description that I'm given!


----------



## GerryDavid

There is a subtitle, but that costs extra.


----------



## GerryDavid

Oh, and exposure is a good thing.  The more exposure this project gets, the more possible bidders.  Perhaps some small news stations may be interested in picking this story up or somethiing.  What about posts/threads on discussion boards that will increase the knowledge of the auctions.  Gotta be careful not to spam them though, hehe.

What about finding something related to photography that is really weird, and list that.  The weirst stuff on ebay tends to get lots of press and some companies bid on it, to get some advertising, in a weird way.  I think theres some casino thats buying weird things, and the exposure they get on the news about it makes it worth while.

And theres www.fark.com.  They cover news stories and get alot of traffic daily.


----------



## terri

Oh my goodness, I'm on ebay. :shock: 

 Thanks, Chase and Karalee, for doing all of this to help raise funds for the disaster victims. You guys rock! :hug:: 

I don't see any problem with the way the item has been listed. It's in the appropriate ebay category, under Art and Photographic images. The link to the artist's page is there as well, if folks are curious, I'm not hard to reach.  I think Hobbes is also donating a Polaroid piece, so he may have an idea for an expanded description of this technique. 

The other print, of course, is more traditional.  

If possible, a note saying that S&H is going to be covered by the artist is fine by me.  I consider it part of my personal donation.

TPF gets a lot of hits, so Chase - as far as exposure, if you could add a temporary link on the top by the advertising banners, would that be helpful in getting folks over there?


----------



## Corry

I'll help out a little with exposure...I'll start a thread on my sweepstakes forum that has almost 90,000 members!


----------



## terri

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'll help out a little with exposure...I'll start a thread on my sweepstakes forum that has almost 90,000 members!


 Hey, that's a wonderful idea! Thanks! :hug::


----------



## Corry

I was plannin on it anyway.   I'd already mentioned that they were planning on doing it, and I had several people tell me to let them know when we started.


----------



## Corry

Woohoo!!! The Poloroid has one bid!


----------



## photogoddess

How many prints are you going to list at one time?


----------



## Chase

As many as I can find time for!  

I plan on posting more tonight.


----------



## photogoddess

Well, get on it.


----------



## GerryDavid

Chase said:
			
		

> As many as I can find time for!
> 
> I plan on posting more tonight.



I dont know how familiar you are with ebay, at least the selling side of things.

Once you create an auction, you can click on "sell similiar" and all the settings for that one auction should be there for the 2nd one.  So all you have to do is pick a new title and description.  Then go to the image upload, then to the create auction page.

And for the description, if you keep a template with the basic info, then it makes creating that alot easier as well.  :0)

Thougth I would mention that incase you didnt know about that feature in the selling section.  I hope people are not getting tired of my posts, hehe.

And congrats on the bid.  :0)


----------



## Chase

Its still taking a little while for each item with uploading pics, etc. Not tooooooo bad though.

A few more are now up, lets hope this link works....Click Here!


----------



## photogoddess

Great except that the Cowboy Dream photo is titled Little Train too.


----------



## LizM

FYI
"Stuck in a Cowboy Daydream" is titled "little train"


----------



## Chase

Is that STILL messed up?


----------



## Chase

Ok, now that should be fixed...ugh.


----------



## terri

Chase said:
			
		

> Ok, now that should be fixed...ugh.


 Don't say "ugh". Be of good cheer. No one likes a cranky admin. :mrgreen: 

WoOt! A bid! :thumbup: This is kewl.....


----------



## Meysha

Great job Chase. Looks good!

I dunno how this first lot of auctions is going to go - because the tpf ebay account has zero rep points at the moment. And I know I'm always really wary about that. But hopefully - people who are interested in buying will click the links you've got in the posts and see that we are indeed serious about that.  And you'll have the ebay account for the future as well!!

Congrats on the bid terri!!!


----------



## LizM

Meysha said:
			
		

> I dunno how this first lot of auctions is going to go - because the tpf ebay account has zero rep points at the moment. And I know I'm always really wary about that. QUOTE]
> 
> Me too but I think those that are familiar with Ebay will know how the charity thing works and be less hesitant!


----------



## Corry

Still only one bid guys....we all need to do our part to get this project some EXPOSURE!!!  Come on...we're photograpers, we should be EXPERTS at exposure!


----------



## Meysha

Let's all put a link to the auction in our tpf signatures. We have a lot of visitors to this site everyday,,, and I've noticed that all the people who have donated prints always post a lot... so there is your immediate exposure to lots of people!

Here's the link again for lazy people who don't want to scroll up:
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQrdZ0QQsassZthephotoforum


----------



## darin3200

Cool idea Meysha!


----------



## Corry

We've got another bid!!!!


----------



## Karalee

Yay Jeff :bounce:


----------



## Corry

Karalee said:
			
		

> Yay Jeff :bounce:



hahahh...I hadn't even opened it to see who it was that bid!


----------



## Karalee

I just saw his name and recognised it  Yes Jeff your world famous  :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry

Oh, and I have a link to the auctions up in my sig on my other forum.


----------



## Corry

I just convinced my boyfriend to put a link in his signature on one or two of his forums, too.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Karalee said:
			
		

> I just saw his name and recognised it  Yes Jeff your world famous :greenpbl:


 
Not me , must be some other Jeff Jarboe, it such a common name, must be millions in the word right?


----------



## darin3200

Maybe on some of the new auction we could add the little gallery image off to the left, more people might look the auctions then.


----------



## Corry

Wow! I see we have lots up for auction now!  Don't see mine yet though.


----------



## Meysha

Ahh Chase the description on mine is wrong... The Montmatre one. You've said it's ready to frame in an 8x10 frame. When in fact it's ready to be framed in an 8x12 matte.

I didn't check the others to see fi they've got the same mistake.

Cheers mate!


----------



## Artemis

I know this sounds horrible, but im so glad I didnt put mine up.

I got a statement from the bank, and I was worried about money before...turns out I have £100 less than I thought when I was worried, so now I have nothing.


Plus, no one would have bid on mine anywho...


----------



## hobbes28

Sorry about that listing Vicky.  Let me know if that's right now.  Corry, you have a PM.


----------



## LizM

Artemis said:
			
		

> Plus, no one would have bid on mine anywho...


 
You don't know that!  You do good work!

But certainly don't worry about it with the finance thing.  We've all been there at some point in our lives.  But might I suggest you balance your checkbook a little more often?


----------



## Artemis

hehe, whats balance your checkbook even mean?


----------



## LizM

Artemis said:
			
		

> hehe, whats balance your checkbook even mean?


I'm gonna take that as a return joke but umm, since you are in England I'm not sure.  English and American ARE two different languages after all.


----------



## Artemis

Yeh, ive honestly not heard that term over here...but ive heard it on american t.v.


----------



## darin3200

Ah, let me translate
"Balance your check book" is American for "Balance your cheque book"

Its actually just making sure you all the checks you wrote are accounted for and you have the right amount of money in your account.


----------



## LizM

Yup - that's it!


----------



## GerryDavid

The problem with that saying is that not many people use cheques anymore, at least not like they use to.  With the creation of debit cards its harder to keep track of your money and easier to spend it.

Im not sure how many people do this, but I keep a spreadsheet of my finances so I have an idea of what I have.  And I keep seperate worksheets for credit card uses so I can double check my bill when I get it to make sure theres been no errors/fraud.  But ive been slacking on that one.

I think were a bit off topic, hehe.


----------



## LizM

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> The problem with that saying is that not many people use cheques anymore, at least not like they use to. With the creation of debit cards its harder to keep track of your money and easier to spend it.


I don't use the debit card unless I can help it.  The "holds" take up too much balance!  Ok, for those who don't know what I mean.  When you use a debit card before a final balance is computed - like at a gas station or hotel or a resturaunt or such as that - the company authorizes your card for the expected amount of purchase plus up to $100 (or more on big ticket stuff).  This allows them to ensure that you have enough balance to cover your meal plus tip or the hotel room plus and an extra night's stay, etc.  The problem is that with a debit card that means you no longer have access to that balance until they release the hold (and some companies have been caught actually taking the cash and not releasing it at all).  For example, the local gas station puts $100 holds on transactions.  That means if you and your significant other both use the debit card and fill up the tank once a week you have holds of $600 in 3 weeks!!!!




			
				GerryDavid said:
			
		

> I think were a bit off topic, hehe.


 
Nothing wrong with hijaking a thread!:crazy:


----------



## Chase

I just wanted to say thanks for the participation so far...at a minimum, we'll be donating $120 and we still have quite a bit of time left on the auctions that are currently running.

Thanks all!


----------



## LizM

Chase said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say thanks for the participation so far...at a minimum, we'll be donating $120 and we still have quite a bit of time left on the auctions that are currently running.
> 
> Thanks all!


 
Yeah!

I just wish I had titled my shot something else.  There is another "fallen flowers" print by someone else that has a thumbnail photo and I think that is hurting my views.  Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Meysha

Jeff you're a champ!! :hug::

and the other's who've bid... you're champs too! :hug::


----------



## GerryDavid

LizM said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> I just wish I had titled my shot something else.  There is another "fallen flowers" print by someone else that has a thumbnail photo and I think that is hurting my views.  Oh well, life goes on.



You can change the auction title and body until there is 24 hours left or if you have a bidder.  Once those happen you can just add to the auction body, not sure about the title.



			
				LizM said:
			
		

> I don't use the debit card unless I can help it.  The "holds" take up too much balance!  Ok, for those who don't know what I mean.  When you use a debit card before a final balance is computed - like at a gas station or hotel or a resturaunt or such as that - the company authorizes your card for the expected amount of purchase plus up to $100 (or more on big ticket stuff).  This allows them to ensure that you have enough balance to cover your meal plus tip or the hotel room plus and an extra night's stay, etc.  The problem is that with a debit card that means you no longer have access to that balance until they release the hold (and some companies have been caught actually taking the cash and not releasing it at all).  For example, the local gas station puts $100 holds on transactions.  That means if you and your significant other both use the debit card and fill up the tank once a week you have holds of $600 in 3 weeks!!!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with hijaking a thread!:crazy:



The only hold that I know of here is at the gas station and its $75cdn.  And I think that only lasts an hour or something, because who stays at a pump for very long?  And the nicer resteraunts ive been to dont hold anything on the credit card before the meal.  I simply go and pay for the meal after we eat, for the actual total.  Ive never heard of them prepaying for the meal.

I rarely use my debit card, only in those rare times that the store doesnt allow credit cards.  In Canada, the banks that I know of require you to have $1500cdn or something in the checking account before you get free transactions and skip the fee's.  So a dollar or something for each interac is rather expensive.  Especially when I can use my credit card and skip the fee's all together.  Plus I can have a chance at the "win what you buy".  And this way I dont have to worry about nsf either, hehe.

I want to find a nice credit card with rewards in either cash back or points or something.  Then use it to pay every monthly bill that I can like groceries, internet bill, phone bill, rent if I can, morgage payments perhaps once I get a house, if I can etc.  May as well get the most for the dollar.


----------



## fadingaway1986

why do the petrol stations hold money?

that doesn't make sense


----------



## Meysha

I know... I don't get it either alecia. 
We don't do have that hold thing in Australia. Can anyone explain why you do it?


----------



## GerryDavid

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> why do the petrol stations hold money?
> 
> that doesn't make sense



They do this when you pay at the pump, not at the cashier.

An example would be at 2am, the station is closed but the pumps are going.  You have a credit limit of $1000 but have $980 used on your credit card, or you only have $20 in your bank account.  Then you put $40 of gas in your tank.  If you were to pay for it after you pumped it, they cant get thier other $20 that you owe, what is the machine going to do?  This is why they have authorize a $75 hold.

They do the prepay so you can get up to that limit of gas.  If you dont have $75 in the bank account here you have to go into the station to pay after you get the gas if thier open.  If thier not you cant get gas.  At least thats how it works here.  Ive heard of american machines taking paper money but they dont do that in Ontario, as far as I know.


----------



## LizM

Well - when you swipe, slide, scan (whatever you call it when you use your card) in the pump before pumping the machine checks your balance before approving you to pump gas.  As they don't know how much you will get, they place the hold of $100 on the account to make sure you have at least that much in the account in case you pump $100 worth of gas/petrol.  (and with gas the way it's going - we may get to it costing that much to fill up soon) 

The resturants are even trickier.  The server brings you the tab and you hand them your card.  When they bring it back you fill out the tip and sign and then go home.  Well, what you don't know is that when they scanned the card for the amount of the meal before bringing you the receipt, they authorized up to 30% more than the bill in case you leave a tip.  That way they can be assured you have enough to cover whatever amount you may add to the bill to cover the tip.  Some places go back and fix it - some don't.  Always check your statements/bills.


----------



## fadingaway1986

Hmm odd.

Well, here it works...

You fill up, you go in and pay. If the station isn't open, you can't get it from there. 

I have never heard of what you are talking about, so they mustn't do that in Australia. (Ha, good thing too, they wouldn't be able to hold that much money, cause I don't have that much)


----------



## Corry

So...how many more prints are left to auction?  I know mine hasn't gone up for auction yet.


----------



## Corry

Anyone? Anyone at all?  I'm guessing it's gonna take a few days, cuz...well I didn't know that this last weekend was the 'big day' for A&A!  I knew it was this month though.


----------



## Chase

Ok guys. I sent out PMs for most of what was sold. The exception is for the prints that Jeff purchased.

If you have a print that sold and have not yet heard from me, contact me via PM or e-mail!!! 

For those of you that I have contacted, please contact the buyer to let them know the status of shipping and give them an idea of how long it should take. Again, let me know if you have any questions!

Thanks!


----------



## Corry

Yeah...here's my question...when is mine getting auctioned?


----------



## Alison

Sorry Corry, a wedding got in the middle of that. Aubrey is putting it up tonight.


----------



## Corry

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Sorry Corry, a wedding got in the middle of that. Aubrey is putting it up tonight.



Ok...I can understand that...I just wanted to know if we were still going on with it.


----------



## hobbes28

It's listed now.  Sorry bout the delays there.


----------



## ShutteredEye

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It's listed now.  Sorry bout the delays there.



Sheesh.  All for a wedding? :roll:



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :mrgreen:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Congrats again, you two!


----------



## Corry

Something somone mentioned to me...we have shipping listed as 'not specified'.  We would probably get more bids if we wrote in there that shipping was free.


----------



## Corry

Oh, and I GOT A BID!


----------



## Corry

OH NO! I just noticed something! In the description it says it's black and white! It's not! it's color, it's just really desaturated.  You can still see some of the color in it!


----------



## Chase

What a whiner


----------



## Corry

Chase said:
			
		

> What a whiner




I'm not a whiner, I just want our items to sell, and I want our buyers happy.  :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey

whiner.


----------



## terri

This is great!!  Looks like we're doing very well. I shipped one print as I was heading out of town last week, and have one more to ship asap. Congrats to all. :thumbup:


----------



## Meysha

Ahhh... how do I know who to ship to and their address???


----------



## terri

Meysha said:
			
		

> Ahhh... how do I know who to ship to and their address???


 You should be getting a pm with that info when the auction has ended, Vick.


----------



## Karalee

Just thought Id check in real quick things look like theyre doing really well! Thanks everyone for participating


----------



## Meysha

mmmm the auction ended like over a week ago didn't it? I haven't had a PM from anyone.


----------



## photogoddess

I've got 2 going out Tuesday. :mrgreen: Are there any plans to relist any that didn't sell?


----------



## Chase

Meysha said:
			
		

> mmmm the auction ended like over a week ago didn't it? I haven't had a PM from anyone.





			
				Chase said:
			
		

> Ok guys. I sent out PMs for most of what was sold. The exception is for the prints that Jeff purchased.



I think Mr. Canes purchased yours


----------



## terri

Chase said:
			
		

> I think Mr. Canes purchased yours


 Mr. Canes kicks ass on many levels, I'm thinking. :thumbup:


----------



## Meysha

Why the exception?


----------



## Chase

Because I was knee deep in sending out notices and managing what was going on, I figured I'd cut corners when it came to him, since it would be so easy to manage shipping, etc.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Chase said:
			
		

> I think Mr. Canes purchased yours



Yes I did.[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Jeff Canes

terri said:
			
		

> Mr. Canes kicks ass on many levels, I'm thinking. :thumbup:


[font=&quot]
[/font]Me kick ass , I dont think so.


----------



## terri

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]
> [/font]Me kick ass , I dont think so.


 Well, you do it quietly, and without fanfare. That's what makes you so cool. :mrgreen: Do not argue with me, laddie.


----------



## Artemis

JEFF! Thats such a gret thing to do, and now you have beautiful prints in your home...cause all the pics in the auction were beautiful!


----------



## Corry

Hey! Mine ended up with two bids! Yay!  

Oh, and btw...I need a pm, Chase!


----------



## Artemis

Everyone deserved the money they got, and for those that didnt get bids, no sweat, it happens, but all the pics I saw were fantastic


----------



## ShutteredEye

Hey, just checking in to make sure you don't need anything else from me before mine gets listed.


----------



## Corry

Packaging mine now..will be sent off in just a little bit.


----------



## photogoddess

Mine went out yesterday. Chase... are you planning on re-listing the ones that didn't sell?


----------



## GerryDavid

The ones that didnt sell can be relisted a 2nd time.  If they sell you get the 2nd listing fee refunded.  But if it doesnt sell, you get to pay it.

How much has been collected so far?  :0)


----------



## clarinetJWD

I'm not too late, am I?  I'd love to donate a print 
Send me a PM with some details and I'll get to work!


----------



## ShutteredEye

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Hey, just checking in to make sure you don't need anything else from me before mine gets listed.


----------



## Meysha

:cheer: YAY!!! I got mine in the mail today!! Thanks so much photogoddess. It's surreal!

Gotta go clear some wallspace now for it!!


----------



## photogoddess

Glad you like it girlie! I just bought a frame for the one that I bought of Terri's. I swear, we've almost got more of her prints going up in our house than we do of our own at this point.


----------



## Chase

We may try relisting. As bad as it sounds, managing the listings was much more difficult than I expected (don't ask!) hehe


----------



## Jeff Canes

Meysha said:
			
		

> :cheer: YAY!!! I got mine in the mail today!! Thanks so much photogoddess. It's surreal!
> 
> Gotta go clear some wallspace now for it!!



[font=&quot]It about time :lmao: :mrgreen:[/font]


----------



## Karalee

Jeff yours are going out tommorrow  

HONEST


----------



## photogoddess

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]It about time :lmao: :mrgreen:[/font]



Hey now... It did have to go all the way from Southern California to Australia.


----------



## SlySniper

Can I still sign up or is it too late?

Oh, and what's the link to the auction?

Thanks!


----------



## Luminosity

Mine never went up :scratch: but great to see prints being sold !


----------



## SlySniper

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Can I still sign up or is it too late?
> 
> Oh, and what's the link to the auction?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Anyone wanna take a stab at answering this?:mrgreen: 

Thanks


----------



## Chase

Sorry, trying to manage all of the auctions and make sure things happened was much more difficult that anticipated. Also, the charity portion was a bit more difficult as well. In all, the donation made was still $180.50.

Going forward, I would ask that people sell individually and we will do all we can to promote the auctions through here. Facilitating every auction just didn't allow us to maintain the level of contact with buyers and sellers that we had hoped for.


----------



## Karalee

Also, big thanks to Chase and Aubs for doing all the hard work, and to all of you for participating by donating prints, and/or purchasing prints!


----------



## ShutteredEye

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Mine never went up :scratch: but great to see prints being sold !



Ditto


----------

